# 2500HD Crank Torsion Bar Question



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

I've got a 2002 2500HD extracab shortbed with 8.1L/Allison combo. I just put 265 BFGs on it...looks better but want more lift. I was thinking Rancho 4" lift but got to save my pennies. 
So...was thinking of cranking torsion bars and putting on 285s on stock aluminum wheels (I know its not recomended...). I'd like to go as high as I can w stock torsion bar keys to fit the 285s and correct geometry with an alignment to carry my 7'6" Unimount and NOT cut front valence. Hoping not to create any problems with tire wear, major ride quality issues 

Anyone running this combo this successfully (Photos?)? 

How far can I crank and still correct geometry with an alignment?

Will I need longer shocks with stock Keys cranked all the way up?

Will I significantly shorten life of CV shafts? 

Thanks!


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

http://dieselplace.com/forum/index.php . Many good posts and a lot of info on these trucks


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm running 285 on stock rims. 4.5 and 4 turns on the torsion bars ( getting it level on both sides. GMC is a little different than Chevy. I trimmed the front valance a bit because they will rub with the wheels turned. I also took a heat gun to the left front plastic wheel well up in the front edge. Some guys tie-wrap it back but the heat gun works better IMO.

FYI. I don't plow with them. I run steel wheels and the stock 245's I had siped come winter. Not that they would work well I just don't want them to pit from the salt.



GSORK said:


> http://dieselplace.com/forum/index.php . Many good posts and a lot of info on these trucks


Good advise, I love that site.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

i got 265's on my truck and i have the t-bars cranked up so the truck sits level without anything on it. i was told i could fit 285's on it but dont have money to buy new meats right now. the t-bars are cranked up about 3/4 of the way up and i had the allignment checked just in-case. you shouldnt have to replace the shocks or worry obout the cv shafts i have had my truck set up like this since i bought it 3 yrs ago and i also will have to run the freeway in 4x4 and they are fine. i was told not to crank the t-bars up all the way because of the plow but i also herd that if you have plow prep it ok to go all the way up.
hope this helps


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the exact setup you are talking about. I will post pics in a few. The only difference is that I built my Uni-Mount for the truck. Cant see spending $300 on a used unit when I can weld one up just a strong if not stronger.

I know what you meant about not wanting to cut your valance. I ultimately ended up cutting mine. But I also got on ebay and bought a new valance for about $50.00 w/ shipping. My dealership wanted about $70.00. 

I cranked my torsion bars all the way up. I had them up about 4-5 turns and it handled the plow fine. I just wanted a little more ground clearance with the mount. From everyone I talk to they say that the mounting height of 9.5 to 11.5 inches for the bottom lug on the uni-mount is pretty critical so we are kinda screwed on the low hanging mount.

Will got take some pics.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are the pics...


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll try again... Pics too big the first time.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Northland said:


> Here are the pics...


I think you forgot somthing?\

I see you beet me too it! lol


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I like my Uni-mount a little better. It seems stronger. Plus I was able to retain my tow hooks up front and still provide a very stable mounting point for the mount. Plus I know who to go to if I need warranty work...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Northland, I have the same truck including color as you. I'm running 285s with my Ultramount.

Will


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

*Yaz you gotta like this one...*

I figured looking at your sig you might like this one.... Garge is a little messy but thats a '68 hiding in the corner awaiting its rebirth as an RS/SS Clone... Oh and my 00 Softail with 95" S&S components.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I knew right off it was a 68!. Couldn't tell if was a Firbird or Camaro because in that state, it could be ether. you have a few hours ahead of you getting it done. Here is mine.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah thats my Camaro... Wouldnt mind finding a 1st Gen Firebird tho... Im a Chevy man all the way... but you dont see to many 'birds around my area... Pretty unique. 

More than a few hours ahead allright.... The only stock sheetmetal it will have will be the roof and the panel between the trunk and window. I already put a new cowl and floors in . Waiting for my full stamped trunkpan and rear panels to come in. Thats a new left side quarter sitting on the roof. The other quarters and fenders and RS grill and console and on and on and on and on are all in the basement right now. *sigh* One day it will all be done...


----------



## scaper27 (Nov 5, 2005)

I got 285's on my 99 and I raised the torsion bars up 3 turns and then added front timbrens and I actually plow with them on also


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

All: Thanks for photos and info...Trucks look good w/ 285s! I got mine the other day...just got to crank her up as far as I can with stock keys and still get her aligned. I heard maybe I'll need longer shocks or extensions. Any truth to this when "going all the way up"-with stock keys? I dont mind...need new ones anyway.

Northland: You mention cranking torsion bars "all the way up". Litterally used all the threads...maxed out stock keys? I want as much lift as possible...but mostly dont want to have to do any trimming. I see you didnt trim valence. What about with weight of plow on front? Sag alot? Any rubbing then? 

Thanks.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey Northland

You cranked your torsion bars all the way up?Any problems doing that?


Thanks
RCGM
Brad


----------



## jlsk624 (Nov 11, 2006)

Read any posts on Green keys for GM, put them in my 06 2500hd and added 285"s with no cutting or rubbing.


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

I have had absolutely no problems with cranking them up so far. benn that way about a year. The only rubbing I have is the lugs on the tires will rub the innerfender when I am at full lock once in a while but not anything worth trimming. I like the setup and dont think I will ever go back. Makes the HD look like it should. Its a beefy pickup, it needs a little beefy tires.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My '99 Chevy had the torsion bars cranked up quite high but not all the way. Two years ago we replaced the pitman arm, idler arm, swaybar bushing bolts(broke), shocks(mounts were worn out), and the adjustment bolts for the torsion bars. I can't say for certain but I had two mechanics tell me that over cranking the torsion bars will damage the front end components. Mine are turned up no more than neccessary but I don't run a very heavy plow anymore.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i got a 02 2500 hd 8.1 ex cab long box with 285s look great and dont rub


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

How many turns can you get out of the torsion bars? i have a 01 silverado crew 2500HD with a 8 pro ultramount. How many turns do you think i should go just to make it level or about level with the plow on. Also do you recommend turning them down in the summer? or just leave it all the time? and i have to get aligned also too right?


----------

